# Betta Housing for Male Breeders



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is my issue, I always keep between 10-20 male bettas for my breeding program. I've used a variety of containers but am not happy with any for long-term use. Soooooooooooooo any ideas or know of any commercial tanks I can find?

All help will be greatly appreciated. Please P.M. your reply so I can gather them quickly.


----------

